# My party plans so far! Themed rooms



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

So far I have the hallway, bathroom, living room and kitchen themed and started.
Any suggestions would be appreciated! I don't really like cheesy though.

Hallway (entryway) of darkness
I will be hanging black something (streamers/gauze) so that you can't see the party on entering and have to push through it to get in all the way to the living room, probably have some sort of sign on the door "party goers enter if you dare" sign (it's a very safe nice apartment complex so I shouldn't have to worry about much) 

Abandoned mansion living room
Spider webs everywhere, white sheets covering furniture, dead roses, Already have some nice mansion-y looking paintings to string spider webs on, dead leaves, candles (still deciding on if I'll make those pvc ones... probably will)
Fog (got the fogger, building chiller to keep it on the ground)

Murder bathroom
Bloody shower curtain
Blood filled tub (going to test a few red things first to see if they stain)
Lipstick on mirror (already tested all good)
I have a false ceiling that is clear so maybe sillouhettes or red plastic across it to make the bathroom tinged red.
Maybe those spider sacks (they where so awesome)
Sound effect under sink (whispering, crying something)

Witches kitchen
Feather/bone mobiles
Potions
Bones
Cauldrons
Spell book

Menu (I am vegetarian)
Skewered pumpkin
Pumpkin soup served in a pumpkin
Harvest bread
Candy (of course!)

Hand in punch bowl

Carmel apple martinis
-Vodka
-Buttershots
-Green apple pucker

That is it so far, hoping to add a few more menu items and research a couple more drinks (I'll have an open bar as well, but I like to have a few premixed drinks for ease)


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

this sounds really awesome! I love the caramel apple martini idea - those sound really good!


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

love the voices under the sink. I am so doing that! Otherwise sounds great.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

AriaDragonfly, can you share your caramel apple martini recipe with us? I tried a recipe last year but it was not very good.


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

Sure!
Carmel Apple Martini 
1 part vodka
2 parts buttershots (or butterscotch schnapps)
2 parts sour apple pucker

Shaken with ice and strained into a martini glass
Rim the martini glass with carmel or butterscotch for an extra special treat!

If you want this less sweet and a bit sparkly (the way I prefer it)

Sparkling Carmel Apple Martini
1/2 part vodka
1 part soda water
1 part buttershots
1 part green apple pucker

Dont shake stir with ice!


One of my original drink recipes

Going Going Gone
1 part rockstar (either guava or pomegranite)
1 part margarita mix
1 part either tequila or vodka

Stirred with ice.


----------



## MonsterBoss (Jul 27, 2009)

Your ideas sound great - the blood filled tub is especially creepy and so is the crying sounds coming from under the sink


----------



## Caution! Robot (Oct 8, 2009)

Re: "sound effect under sink (whispering, crying something)" I'm trying the same thing, just ordered an Eviltron from thinkgeek. I hope it will sound ok...


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

I did something similar for the bathroom last year (blood, spider sacks etc), but I had "kids playing" sounds in the closet, really quiet, it ended up being really creepy, you could barely hear it, it turned out great! I'm going to try the "crying" sounds this year!

I'm also doing the themed rooms idea, but we've got 10 rooms and I'm running out of ideas! If anyone has any more ideas please post them! So far I've got the bathroom, similar to what AriaDragonfly is doing, the entrance/hallway is also similar, very dark with a few green spotlights on the spiderwebs in the corners and dark material hanging on the staircase before you get upstairs, living room will be "red" theme, red lights, lots of candles, black curtains, hallway will also have lots of things hanging from the ceiling, with curtains draped at both entrances to the hallway, some skeleton scene setters on the walls and a strobelight, "blacklight" room downstairs with ghost scene setters on the walls, old creepy forest room downstairs, and I'm thinking spiders everywhere on the patio.

But I'm not sure what to do with the dining room, a staircase seperates the living room and dining room so you can see either room from another, but don't want to carry the same theme over either. And we've got another empty room downstairs that I don't know what to do with!! I've done the witches kitchen twice now so want to do something else in the kitchen but not sure what.

Any tips would be greatly apprecaited!!! Thanks!


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

How about a vampire or zombie theme? That is what I am thinking for the two bedrooms.


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

I am doing a haunted hospital but think I may steal some of your ideas AriaDragonfly........ pretty please!


----------



## TiffanyB (Oct 14, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty kick butt party. Really great ideas


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

Haha take whatever you want!


----------



## besthalloween (Oct 4, 2009)

The party sounds fabulous. Am I invited?

Don't forget the sound effects and creepy music. You have to have zombies jump out of closets and ghouls arise spontaneously from open coffins. You might want to have costumed friends or teens dress up and hide behind bushes or trees in the front of your house, and then jump out and startle your guests as they arrive.

If you have a spare room with a big screen (or small) TV available, you could have a loop of the Rob Zombie "Halloween" movie playing continuously. Plenty of blood and guts in that version.

Take lots of pictures!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

OW! I'm deeply disappointed about the Rob Zombie Halloween thing; why does everyone like that one so much? I think it killed the entire vibe of Moustafa Akkad's version! -sorry, just had to let that out-

For the vampire bedroom you could go for red or black satin sheets, and just put someone/puppet in there, arms crossed etc. And then perhaps raise up when someone come in. Curtains blowing in open window would do very well for that... If you do one bedroom vampire and the other zombie, I would make a huge contrast between the smae things: satin sheets vs disgusting filthy sheets, velvet curtains vs cleescloth ones, clean floor vs bloody floor, shiny candleholders vs ccandleholders with the candles broken half lying next to it...something like that.


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

Fortunately my bedroom already is almost like a vampire bedroom haha... I have Gothic dresser/vanity furniture, a dark cherry wood bed, red and black bed sheets and comforter and dark red curtains. So all I'll really need is like black roses, some sort of candelabra, and maybe a few other things.
The second bedroom though will need a lot, as all that is in there is a guest bed with purple sheets and the ferrets live in there.... so all their toys and such (we have quite a few ferrets and cats residing with us... and two rabbits)


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Your party and rooms sound great for the second bedroom if the ferrets run loose maybe you could do a rabid animal attack scene. Im not sure if you could find any type of color to safely color thier fur reddish. but that would be creepy with a victim that had been bitten/ eaten by the rabid ferrets and other animals in there.


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

Haha yeah our ferrets do run loose in the room, they have a cage but we keep it open and only put them in it once in a while. 
I was thinking of doing something with them, but they are all really friendly/lazy haha, they mostly sleep all day and sometimes play...


----------



## animespook (Oct 17, 2007)

Caution! Robot said:


> Re: "sound effect under sink (whispering, crying something)" I'm trying the same thing, just ordered an Eviltron from thinkgeek. I hope it will sound ok...


Thanks for the tip! I ordered one and will be placing it a couple of feet into the heating vent in the bathroom


----------



## BellezaLatina (Oct 16, 2009)

Great Ideas!!! Thanks for sharing..... hmmm... I got some work to do for my party.


----------



## leighanne4585 (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome ideas! I always did the hand in punch thing too but got an idea this year, make two hands put them palm up and do a face in the middle. Just grab a plastic face mask and put duct tape on the inside & outside of the mask covering all holes, fill a little over half way. Let it freeze for 2 days and it looks awesome! Hope you have an awesome party!


----------



## superman593 (Sep 18, 2009)

senorita said:


> I did something similar for the bathroom last year (blood, spider sacks etc), but I had "kids playing" sounds in the closet, really quiet, it ended up being really creepy, you could barely hear it, it turned out great! I'm going to try the "crying" sounds this year!
> 
> I'm also doing the themed rooms idea, but we've got 10 rooms and I'm running out of ideas! If anyone has any more ideas please post them! So far I've got the bathroom, similar to what AriaDragonfly is doing, the entrance/hallway is also similar, very dark with a few green spotlights on the spiderwebs in the corners and dark material hanging on the staircase before you get upstairs, living room will be "red" theme, red lights, lots of candles, black curtains, hallway will also have lots of things hanging from the ceiling, with curtains draped at both entrances to the hallway, some skeleton scene setters on the walls and a strobelight, "blacklight" room downstairs with ghost scene setters on the walls, old creepy forest room downstairs, and I'm thinking spiders everywhere on the patio.
> 
> ...



We are doing a freddy themed Powder room (no shower in this one.) Our walls are a gray and red already so we bought the "one, two freddys coming for you..." border scene setter for the top of the room. We are writing on the mirror something about nightmares and above the toilet we hung a freddy costume shirt and hat and the glove will be over by the sink. Then we put a full length freddy scene setter behind the door so that when you close the door and look in the mirror, freddy is behind you... and reducing the lighting to only one bulb in vanity light. Excited to see how this goes with everyone. Thinking about adding scratching sounds under the sink but not sure what to use for the tape recorder.....


----------



## superman593 (Sep 18, 2009)

And you could maybe do a SAW themed room for your empty room with no furntiure.... the scence setters for this are huge with lots of add-ons...


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

OH MY GOOD-EVILNESS! YOu are putting on quite the hard core party...Can I come This sounds so fun...Your guest will die from your awesomeness


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

should have no problems with the "movements" while in that bathroom


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

superman593 said:


> We are doing a freddy themed Powder room (no shower in this one.) Our walls are a gray and red already so we bought the "one, two freddys coming for you..." border scene setter for the top of the room. We are writing on the mirror something about nightmares and above the toilet we hung a freddy costume shirt and hat and the glove will be over by the sink. Then we put a full length freddy scene setter behind the door so that when you close the door and look in the mirror, freddy is behind you... and reducing the lighting to only one bulb in vanity light. Excited to see how this goes with everyone. Thinking about adding scratching sounds under the sink but not sure what to use for the tape recorder.....



That sounds pretty awesome! Good luck! ^^


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

About the Freddy theme: you should try to make scratches along the walls of the corridors; on both sides....would be brutal I think..


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

Nikita said:


> About the Freddy theme: you should try to make scratches along the walls of the corridors; on both sides....would be brutal I think..


That does sound brutal and really awesome! I may do something like that in my second hallway thanks!


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

Ohhh I like the Freddy theme thanks so much for the ideas!!!


----------



## animespook (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I got the Eviltron today. Unfortunately the timing of the sounds is too far apart to make use of the gadget in the bathroom. It's at least five minutes between sounds. And they sound pretty bad. Oh, well.


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm planning on using my ipod, downloading some sounds from somewhere and we have little battery powered ipod speakers we can use under the sink.


----------



## animespook (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'm going to use a shuffle loaded with sfx, headphones as speakers, turned way up and stuffed up into the vent a little ways. It's sufficiently creepy.


----------



## spookyghost (Oct 13, 2009)

take some pics i would love to see how the bathroom comes out


----------



## superman593 (Sep 18, 2009)

Def taking lots of pics... our party is saturday!! Getting excited!!


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

I decided that I am going to try and be more descriptive in hopes that more people will rsvp to my party (only have about 20 rsvps and half of them are maybes) so I made this:








We are all kinda anime fans so that's the reason for the anime background heehee


----------



## AriaDragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

New menu

Italian Skewer
Tomato
Basil
Fresh mozarella

Japanese Skewer
****ake mushrooms
Tofu
Bamboo

Potato Skewers
Roasted rosemary potatos
Roasted garlic
cheddar Cheese

Spicy Skewer
Roasted jalapeno/serrano/cherry pepper
Queso Cheese
Artichoke hearts

Savory Sweet Skewer
Large seedless watermelon
packages of feta cheese
fresh mint leaves

Sweet Skewer
Strawberries
Chocolate
Sponge Cake

Rosemary Olive Oil Ice Cream
* 1 cup heavy cream (go ahead, choose organic. it tastes better)
* 2 cups half and half
* 1 cup minus 1 tbsp. granulated sugar
* 2 tbsp. dark brown sugar
* 1 vanilla bean, split and scraped
* 2 six inch sprigs fresh rosemary, plus extra to garnish
* high-quality extra virgin olive oil, for drizzling
* flake sea salt or sel gris
~Combine the cream, half and half, sugars and scraped vanilla bean and rosemary sprigs in a medium saucepan. Attach a thermometer and bring the cream mixture to 160°F over medium-low heat, stirring often.
~ Once the temperature hits 160°F, immediately transfer the mixture to the freezer to cool. Once it is cold (but before ice crystals form) pour into your ice cream maker and freeze according to the manufacturer’s instructions.
~To serve, drizzle a teaspoon of olive oil and a pinch of salt over a scoop of ice cream. Top with a short sprig of rosemary (optional).


----------

